# My NEW HK P30 9mm, V1 LEM



## hiend (Feb 6, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Very cool. Like that knife.


----------



## hiend (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you.
Beretta Tactical TKX 120 Fixed.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice P30, I have a P30LS. Like it a lot. Easy to shoot...


----------



## hiend (Feb 6, 2014)

Spokes said:


> Nice P30, I have a P30LS. Like it a lot. Easy to shoot...


Thank you. Originally I was looking for P30LS, but in the store I just find it P30 V1, LEM. Shoot excellent first 200 rnd. 115GR and 124GR, PMC, Fed Champ and Win NATO.
I looking now for the best Picatinny Weapon Light with Laser.


----------



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE the grip in my hand, best on the market IMO. Almost made me buy the gun by itself. Congrats, it seems to be a great weapon.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

I love the feel of the p 30 ( I think mine also is a lem v1) and the way it handles BUT I am a newer shooter and unless I use a very slow trigger pull- I am not accurate with it

looking for H+K owners to suggest tips --posted on this site to obtain same

enjoy your toy-- I do love mine


----------

